# Looking at rescuing a 9 year old



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum from another Mainer. A nine year old golden in good health will be able to keep up with you just fine.


----------



## badfisherman (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for the response. I have been really torn up about this. I really want another golden, we have been dog less for the last 6 years as it hurt to much when we had to have the last one put down. My wife was never on board getting another until I was laid off last fall and home all the time now. Now I have the green light but it has to be a dog that needs a home, no $1000 puppies. Been reading through the older dog issues here.....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think an older dog could easily keep up with trips to the woods with you, and love it. You would want to start with short hikes at first and work up to longer trips to increase his stamina if he has not ever done that kind of physical activity. 

Thanks for considering giving a home to an older Golden, you will never regret it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My older boy, Toby, had a lot of issues in his senior years, but not really until he was about 12-1/2 or so. We lost him about 4 weeks short of 14 years old.
My Tiny will be 15 in 10 days, and has pretty much no issues. A little stiff in the back end, but not too bad.
Follow your heart.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I adopted my girl at 8yrs old. She climbs mountains and can run circles around me. Who knows how long an individual dog will live. With an older dog you already know you are talking about a shorter amount of time with them. Go for it, I wouldn't give it a second thought. You know living in the Northeast how hard it is to find a Golden of any age. Got half a mind to take him myself if you bail on the idea. He can play with us in the woods : And if he died on me in 2 years or 6, well, I gave him a good life. He will be your best buddy.You waited 6 years, consider it fate, do it. You need this dog, he needs you.

Any pictures of him?


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

My husband and I take in senior goldens. Our latest, Susie, is a permanent foster and is approximately 13 years old. She has some hip and arthritis issues but does still enjoy short walks  Our Mike came to us from a shelter last year and his age was estimated to be approximately 10 years old so he's at least 11 now. He LOVES to go for walks (or should I say "runs"?) in the woods and wants you to throw sticks so he can chase them down. On the property next to us, there used to be a pond (too low now, no rain) that we joke if we wanted to drown Mike we could as he will not stop retrieving his bumper--we have to quit throwing it so that he can rest and he continually barks at us trying to get us to start throwing again. He does have some arthritis issues in his front paws and gets regular laser/chiro treatments which seem to help him a lot, but otherwise is a healthy boy. Most of the rest of our dogs are around 8 years old with one being around 3 (all are rescues). All of my crew take glucosamine, fish oil, and HA for joint maintenance.

I guess what I'm saying is that it depends on the dog. Joint supplements will help a lot to help keeping your guy feeling better. The only downside to the seniors: we know we don't get as much time with them, but the time we do have with them is pure golden--I wouldn't give anything for any of mine.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hi Brian, welcome.

A nine year old golden has many years of love and companionship to give. My bridge boy was 15.5 when we had to say good bye to him. He was pretty active up to his last year, we still took him out for daily walks right up to the end. 

There's nothing better than an Old Gold, they're very special.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Brian, I have a 9-year-old rescued golden (got him when he was 3.5 years old), and he would be delighted to spend time in the woods with you His previous owners broke his back with something heavy, and we had spinal surgery on him as a result. He's orthopedically challenged but still runs like the wind when he gets the opportunity. I vote that you go get that dog.....I don't think you or your wife would regret it for a moment!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

If he's in good shape, he'll definitely be able to keep up with you! My 11-year-old still loves to play ball and go for hikes. I'm the one who needs to monitor HER and make sure she takes breaks. 

I'd say definitely go for it! Senior Goldens are wonderful creatures.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Go for it. I say follow your heart this guys needs a home and you have one to offer. I adopted my yellow lab at age 8 they said she was too old and were going to shot her. My Maggie passed away 3yrs ago at the ripe old age of 19. She had a great life. I think this boy would make the perfect addition to your family.


----------



## badfisherman (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank you all for your encouragement. Through your enthusiasm I decided we would go for it! Sadly, the owner changed their mind.......sigh. The search begins again. Thanks again.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

badfisherman said:


> Thank you all for your encouragement. Through your enthusiasm I decided we would go for it! Sadly, the owner changed their mind.......sigh. The search begins again. Thanks again.


 
So sorry to hear this didn't work out. 

Good luck in your search-some GR Rescues have several available, check with a GR Rescue in your state.

Here's a link to the GR Rescues listed by State:

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## momof2boys and one dog (Jan 20, 2012)

Ive never had an older Golden but we did adopt an older poodle a few years ago (not even remotely the same, I know, lol) he had alot of issues...medication for his thyroid, incontinence, poor eyesight, BUT he was the sweetest, most precious dog ever. He was truly grateful (you could just tell) that he finally had a family to love him and take care of him. He was in the shelter for over a year because no one wanted a senior dog with lots of health problems....However, even with all his health problems and age he could get out there and keep up with the kids like he was a puppy again! He would run, leap, sprint, you name it and he could not have been happier doing it. Older dogs are a blessing to your soul, and I say you should go for it


Just saw your update 
sorry it didnt work out, hope you find a wonderful dog to add to your family!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry the owner changed their mind. I wish you the best in your search.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Lucky was active right til the day before he passed at almost 13. He played ball for several hours they day before he passed. He had mild athritis so he was stiff in the morning but loosened up as the morning went on. He never showed any signs of illness.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Aw, sorry it didn't work out. The right one will come along.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Sorry it didn't work out..... The right dog will come along for you! There are no guarantees, regardless of the age. We lost our sweet Sophie girl to cancer just a month and a half beyond her third birthday. There are other dogs 11 years and over that I have seen fly like the wind. Go with your heart, that way you'll never be wrong!

I was also going to say that an older or slightly older dog will likely be able to keep up with you much better than a puppy! Puppies can't run long distances and are very easily distracted by all that is going on around them. 

Oh, shoot - Sorry about your second disappointment. The right one will come along and be with you always!


----------



## badfisherman (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks folks. Had another heart breaker today. Found what we were looking for. A young 14 month old female that needed a new home. Was so excited after I talked with the owner's that I told the kids. Then I got a text saying that they had a veterinarian that wanted her and they gave her to them.


----------

